# Savinelli#623 vs #320. Help



## Adamo (Dec 23, 2008)

Dear Members, it has been a a couple of years since I have been smoking pipes. I have 10 of them. Now I want to purchase a savinelli. My question is which one? I prefer the #623 which is a bulldog 1/4 bend
http://www.frenchyspipes.com/index.php?crn=207&rn=3400&action=show_detail

or the #320
http://www.frenchyspipes.com/index.php?crn=207&rn=3575&action=show_detail
which looks like less of a 1/4 bend, maybe a 1/8 bend. I find that straight pipes are hard on the mouth and pipes that have too much of a bend are annoying. So it's a toss between the savinelli#623(spigot, punto oro), and the #320 porto cervo or tundra. I find that the #623 spigot is nice, but looks unusual because of the diamond shaped body or whatever you call end after the bowl that is connected to the round mouthpiece. Check out the pipe at this link 2nd last one
http://www.smoke.co.uk/acatalog/Savinelli_Black_Spigot.html

The #673 is the same pipe, but round instead of square, but I find the square body gives the pipe a nice look. Anyway the bulldogs look nicer with a square body in my opinion. Any members out there that can help me out. I'm just looking for a comfortable savinelli that is not hard on the mouth. thanks
Adamo


----------



## bpcr (May 13, 2006)

I have the 320 and love it .. it has enough bend to make it comfortable without holding it all the time ....:2


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Bulldogs are probably the most comfortable pipes in my humble opinion. I prefer larger pipes so I only have one 'dog. But even my oversized bulldog is extrememly comfy.


----------



## Quick_nick (Feb 10, 2008)

I have the Tundra 320 and it's great. You don't see many of the author shapes anymore so it's a classic.


----------



## Adamo (Dec 23, 2008)

thanks for the help. I just wanted to be sure that the bend with the # 320 is enough, but not too much. From the pics I looked at the bend is very minimal. With the # 623 the bend look more like well a bend. I will go for the #320 model either the tundra or the porto cervo. thanks you guys.

Adamo


----------



## Professor Mike (Jun 25, 2008)

Adamo said:


> thanks for the help. I just wanted to be sure that the bend with the # 320 is enough, but not too much. From the pics I looked at the bend is very minimal. With the # 623 the bend look more like well a bend. I will go for the #320 model either the tundra or the porto cervo. thanks you guys.
> 
> Adamo


 Adamo go for the 320Tundra EX. you won't be dissappointed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Mike


----------



## Adamo (Dec 23, 2008)

Dear Mike, I talked to Frenchy and he stated that the savinelli #320 are author pipes and the shank/bit is fat. They are his best sellers, but not as comfortable as the bent bulldogs. The savinelli that is more comfortable and is a bent bulldog is the savinelli #623(but the price is a bit steep).The stanwell #191 or the Butz Choquin #1027 are easier on the mouth and same quality. Frenchy stated that he would go for the bent bulldog. I think I will take his advice and purchase the butz#1027. My search is almost over.
Adamo


----------



## Quick_nick (Feb 10, 2008)

You can't really go wrong, I have a 320 Tundra and it's a great smoker and doesn't seem to hold in the teeth too bad. The bit is a bit fat and not as wide as I like though. You should get what you're comfortable with imo.


----------



## Professor Mike (Jun 25, 2008)

Adamo said:


> Dear Mike, I talked to Frenchy and he stated that the savinelli #320 are author pipes and the shank/bit is fat. They are his best sellers, but not as comfortable as the bent bulldogs. The savinelli that is more comfortable and is a bent bulldog is the savinelli #623(but the price is a bit steep).The stanwell #191 or the Butz Choquin #1027 are easier on the mouth and same quality. Frenchy stated that he would go for the bent bulldog. I think I will take his advice and purchase the butz#1027. My search is almost over.
> Adamo


Adamo:
The Butz is a good choice. I have a couple that are excellent smokers and reasonalbly priced. Enjoy!!!!!!!!!!

Mike


----------

